# Amano/Amato shrimp aggression



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Couple days ago noticed an Amano on top of a RCS less than half it's size. I thought the Amano was grooming the cherry, looked closer and I could see dark spots moving around inside the cherry's clear body.

(not too) Quickly realised the Amano was picking away at the cherry's insides. I'm guessing it had recently molted. 

The dark spots I could see moving were the Amano's 'arms' penetrating the cherry's body and gouging around. 

I ran to get a net, and by that time I got back to the tank the cherry was turning pink. Seperated them, watched the cherry's flipperttes twitch for a minute, and it was dead.

I had never seen such aggression from an Amano (actually any shrimp for that matter) before.

I have been feeding shrimp in my various tanks very little lately (planaria prevention), maybe I need to increase slightly.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yikes! I've been keeping amanos with cherries for over a year now and I've never seen this happen, thankfully.

Just to make sure, are you certain that it's an amano shrimp and not a ghost shrimp? Ghost shrimps are some of the most aggressive dwarf shrimps available. They both look pretty similar.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a good point but is is in fact an Amano.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't say I'm surprised. Amano shrimps are HUGE compared to cherries! I remember when I first bought my Amanos, they were only slightly bigger than some of my biggest RCS. Now, 4 months later, I've got one Amano that looks like a freaking dragon compared to a cherry shrimp!

Shrimps are scavengers. I doubt amanos can catch a healthy cherry (except maybe by pure luck), so maybe this particular cherry was on its last legs to begin with? (Or maybe just very unlucky.)


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

sick.

I do believe, Greg, that you are feeding too little. My Amanos used to pick at my hand while I did regular maintenance. That's when I used them strictly for algae control; therefore, feeding was kept at a minimum. They'll eat anything....from dead skin cells to a living neocaridina!


----------

